# soul retrieval



## challenge (May 22, 2006)

has anyone tried soul retrieval?
i feeeeeel DP/DR is a huge soul loss... i really feel it.
but does really "soul retrieval" work as the shamans claim?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I have never heard of soul retrieval.

But I find it incredible how we can all experience similar things and have such different outlooks on it.

Many people on this site describe feeling a "loss of soul", but for me DP was like viewing the world "through" my soul. As though I had separated from my mortal self and had literally begun to see and think from the perpective of my soul (consciousness, unconscious or whatever else you prefer to call it)...this also explained to me why I couldn't feel any emotions or very much physically as I felt the "human" me was connected to nerve endings, bodily functions etc, but that my soul was not part of that system.

I'm not articulating it very well I know..it's 5:00am, I'm at work and right near the end of my shift so please excuse my poor explanation.

I just find it amazing how different it can be for each of us and yet still have so many similarites.

But back to your question...sorry, I haven't the foggiest.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I was thinking about soul retrieval and I even contacted a guy but he lived too far away for me to see him. I have looked into it quite a lot and it has survived as a therapy for hundreds of years in many different cultures so i think there is something to it.

I have read a few alternative explanations as to why it works. One explanation is that the rythmic drumming puts your brain into an alpha state which induces relaxation and opens up you up while the 'spirit guides' or 'animal guides' which the shaman talks to are the same as the architypes which Carl Jung describes in his work as a direct way to communicate with your subconscious bypassing the rational conscious brain to bring back mental balance.

That is the best psychological explanation I have found but it could be that the shaman really does bring back the soul, who knows?


----------



## ledganteast (May 12, 2006)

n/a


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> My one problem with this idea was that I have always equated emotions like love/empathy etc with the soul [It is after all what seperates me from a computer?] machines/robots don't cry,I therefore must have a soul.


I have always thought the same thing...but when I was dp'd I suddenly saw it all differently and initially I had a hard time reconciling that perhaps emotions are in fact a human function that we only *feel* emotions (love, hurt, pain etc) due to our bodily connection with nerve endings etc. I puzzled over all of this for hours on end and finally conceded that perhaps our souls (consciousness) could still recognise emotions but not feel them.

We cry when we *feel* overwhelmed by an emotion and it triggers a bodily response to create tears...so crying doesn't seem to me to have much to do with soul.

When my dp was at it's worst I kept getting this overwhelming feeling every time our bus passed through the hills on the way to work, that if I were to step off the edge of one of the cliffs that I would see my body fall but that I would float upward...this thought was another thing that made me relate to viewing the world through the eyes of my "soul", consciousness or whatever.

Anyway, I just find it intriguiging that everyone describes such similar experiences in very differing ways.


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

Epiphany said:


> I have never heard of soul retrieval.
> 
> Many people on this site describe feeling a "loss of soul", but for me DP was like viewing the world "through" my soul. As though I had separated from my mortal self and had literally begun to see and think from the perpective of my soul (consciousness, unconscious or whatever else you prefer to call it)...this also explained to me why I couldn't feel any emotions or very much physically as I felt the "human" me was connected to nerve endings, bodily functions etc, but that my soul was not part of that system.


Yes...this describes the way I feel also. In the midst of my DP I felt complete separation from my body. My physical being, which had always felt part of me, as it should, seemed foreign, or divided from my soul in some way. When it got really bad, I would spend hours thinking about why it is souls dwell in human bodies anyways. It doesn't make sense that I'm in a body...the body isn't me, or at least, I didn't feel it was.

Those feelings aren't as bad now, but I still don't feel an absolute connection between my soul and body.

I don't believe in any of that soul retrieval stuff...after all, if I had lost my soul, I wouldn't be here at all. My soul is who I am...or at least that's what I believe. I don't think I could ever lose it. However, that's only my take. I'm sure other peoples' experiences are radically different than my own.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I've only had limited experience with techniques similar to "soul retrieval", but yes, at a basic level it does work, in my experience.

The idea is that your energy becomes blocked so that it does not flow correctly. "Soul Retrieval", depending on which metaphors you want to believe in, is pretty much unblocking that energy.

This in a very real sense allows you to access parts of yourself that you had lost contact with. You heal the trauma that made you lock it away to begin with and then learn to reintegrate these lost parts into your daily life.


----------

